# Considering an 8 Series...mistake or not?



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

I was in a meeting last week, and someone commented I was "into" bimmers. 

After a couple of drinks, one of the guys said he knew a doctor in a nearby city who had an 8 series, complete and in good shape, parked in his garage and just wanted to be rid of it.

$5,000 for 1991, black with a six speed manual. I told him I'd take it, sight unseen (of course after I see it, I'll back out if not a good car).

I figure if the story's true, there must be some major mechanical issues with the car...but I don't know anything about the car yet.

I've seen the NADA and Hemmings estimates, and it's obvious that this deal is too good to be true, but...now I'm interested.

If we were able to get together on the price...and the car is nice...should I still run from a used 8 Series? From what little I have read, these exotics are out of this world expensive to work on.

What do you think?


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

I would be interested. So what he had a couple of drinks. Some people speak the truth when drunk/ a little tipsey. $5000. for a car like that! I will take it even if it needed some work. Hopefully it wouldnt be that much work being needed. 

Good Luck!


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

I am prejudiced of course but there are a lot of 8s for sale and a lot of bargains to be had. Six speeds are the most desirable of the early 850s.

There are a lot of tech resources available--see my signature for some. There are two very active 8 series groups in US Forumland and a couple of more in Europe.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I prefer to fill my garage with top quality. I'd look it over unless I have time free for auto maint.


----------



## paullydoo1 (Dec 30, 2009)

talk to Tom at wuffer.net for your best advice. That car would be a steal at 5g but they are a complicated beast that can become a full time job to resurrect if run down. I assume it's a V12, which automatically DOUBLES the electronics in the car, but Tom is a guru on them. If it's the 4.0 V8 it would be far simpler, but then there is the Nikasil issue with those also, if not previously taken care of. Just the fact that it is a 6spd makes it worth that in parts alone.


----------



## TxGr8White (Jan 11, 2010)

paullydoo1 said:


> ... I assume it's a V12, which automatically DOUBLES the electronics in the car, but Tom is a guru on them. If it's the 4.0 V8 it would be far simpler, but then there is the Nikasil issue with those also, if not previously taken care of. Just the fact that it is a 6spd makes it worth that in parts alone.


False. The V12 does not have twice the electronics (there is only 1 extra DME). The V12's are SOHC, whereas the V8 are DOHC (now there are alot more parts to this engine). The Nikasil/Alumasil issues will be there, but not with the 1991-1993 cars - they are ALL V12's.
www.wuffer.net has a pre-purchase inspection checklist that should get you started in the right direction as far as what you need to look at. It would be best to have an 8-series (preferably V12 guy) to go with you to look at it.
These V12's are really the cat's meow, and if it was taken care of , then it sounds like a good deal. If you are buying it to part out, that can be a long process and very daunting to someone who is not familiar with these cars. 
Check it out, if you like it and it looks okay as per the Pre-purchase list, then buy it and enjoy the hell out of it - there is nothing else like owning one of these V12 beautys.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

It can only be a "mistake" depending on your expectations.

If you think you're buying a 5000 dollar old BMW that will need no maintenance , forget about it - this car will cost you several times over what you're going to pay for it.

However, if it's a classic car you want and you're willing to endure the hassles, it's not a "mistake" - sounds like you belong to the former category 

Ed


----------



## TxGr8White (Jan 11, 2010)

Partially agree. I bought mine for $8000 in 2005 and have put $30k into it for a full restoration - car currently at 220,000 miles. A close friend of mine bought a low mileage '91 850 for $6000 and has had to do almost nothing but normal maintenance (oil filter, fuel filters, etc). Again, check the car out and go from there.

If you want additional reading: http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=55


----------



## paullydoo1 (Dec 30, 2009)

true the V12's are SOHC, but I was plagued with painful issues on mine. There are two batteries, and when one is faulty the entire system malfunctions. One low battery cooked my tranny module and caused one DME to become intermittent. There are two MAF's, two coils, caps, rotors, two airboxes, two alternators, two DME's. Tom at wuffer.net can fill you in on the details about tuning these babies. I rather enjoy the note of my V8 better but some will beg to differ. I still think 5g for one with a 6spd is a smoking deal, as long as it runs and drives. Many people out there with accessible parts and information to make it worthwhile.


----------

